# Buckwheat seedlings



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Hi, All! About last week or so I planted some buckwheat seeds that are growing nicely now.
It is amazing how fast they growing in just one week after sprouting. 
My question is are they growing too thick next to each other? Do I need to thin them out a bit?



Fast growing buckwheat seedlings:


----------



## FollowtheHoney (Mar 31, 2014)

I make that mistake all the time. They will still bloom.


----------



## CNY_Bees (May 22, 2013)

No worries. Let it grow, it will be fine. I just turned over my first growing, and they are popping up already. I let the seeds turn nice and black, the disc them in. Doing fine. About 1 acre of buckwheat


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

If you plant them that thick they grow long spindly stems competing for light. The wind and a heavy rain can blow the whole works down flat and they wont come back up. You will get a sturdier stand and more bang for the buck if planted thinner.


----------



## Moonflower (Feb 18, 2014)

I just got my seeds in the mail today..hoping to plant in the next few days..glad they sprout quick b/c I figure I am planting them late. I also plan to plant a canola crop cover.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks all for the good response.
I think I will let them bee for now since I don't know how far apart to thin these
seedlings. Is it 1 or 3 inches? I don't even know if they will grow into a small bush also.
But it is fun to see them grow so fast for a last hope to my bees in this late dearth.

I will also plant some fast maturing 2 months or so canola veggies. They make good soup
as well. I grow the edible ones here that can withstand some light frost late in the season.


----------



## biggraham610 (Jun 26, 2013)

They will be fine. I plant mine with a old corn planter in rows, but I used to just broadcast it and it would do fine. If it gets a little rain it takes off. Was about to disk this under because it was late showing growth,a few weeks old and weak. a couple days of rain and it was like this a week later. Glad I let it go.G


----------

